# Where have all the wind-up watches gone?



## leudite

Hi All,

I woke up this morning deciding I wanted to get a good old fashioned wind-up watch: no battery, no solar panel, no kinetic doohamihikees. I just like fiddling with the knob and to be honest, anything with a battery really makes my bones ache.

I have been scouring the internet all day and just can't seem to find ANYTHING. I don't want anything overly complicated, just 3 hands, a rotating bezel, and day/date. An alarm bell would be nice but totally optional (I had one like this, I loved it).

Does anyone know of a particular brand or two which still makes them? Is there a particular search-word I should be using like "mechanical" or "vintage" or anything other than "wind-up"?

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## joeuk

its manual wind up watches on the search would be your best wording, still make them all depends on the price you are willing to pay. still have companies e.g seiko, omega, tag, or even some smaller companies making the cases and placing swiss movements in them e.g christopher ward or even time factors. most are autos but still need winding up now and then to keep them fully charged.


----------



## ltri

What style of watches do you like modern style or vintage? There are many modern mechanical watches made in China, Russia, India, Japan, Germany, Switzerland, and other places I don't remember. You can get Chinese Mechanicals for cheap off of ebay. You can buy a new Russian Vostok Amphibian for about $60-$70 and it almost fits the bill except it has date only. Also it is an automatic, which means you don't have to wind the watch if you move your arms alot, you probably wouldn't like the wobbly crown either.


----------



## John MS

Although there are several companies making new manual wind watches, my recommendation would be to look for a nice vintage windup. Look at Cyma, Sandoz, Elgin, IWC and all of the classic brand names.


----------



## Eeeb

Gadzooks, they are everywhere (on eBay!). The last winder designed in Switzerland was in the late 1960s. But few have been made since the late 1950s.

Search with the term "17 jewels" -- that will find a lot of them and a few older automatics. But the rotating bezel is a "modern fad" ... not many real vintage with one.


----------



## Fantasyvoyager

Most of my watches are winders, if you would like a nice winder with alarm, check out Poljot alarm watch, if you have a bigger budget get a Revue Alarm (Cricket). FV


----------



## Chascomm

Try searching the category 'watches' for 'vintage', excluding 'quartz', 'auto' and 'automatic'.


----------



## Outta Time

Just search "vintage watch" on ebay and you'll get thousands of results. Pocket watches, wristwatches, what ever you like.


----------



## mebiuspower

I like my manual winds... strange for myself to realize that I now have 4 manual winds and only 1 auto.

There are plenty of manual wind vintage Omegas on fleabay.

For alarm, search for vintage JLC Memovox.


----------



## leudite

Thank you everyone! I guess I should have been more specific, I am not looking for vintage per se, just vintage technology. But I will try out the other suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## mondodec

Go for the best.

Here are some examples from my collection of what I believe are the best wind-up models.

Firstly the Patek 23-300 which I regard as the best wind-up ever designed and manufactured



















Now two version of the JLC handwind that powered Vacheron and Audemars - the cals 1003:



















And Audemars


----------



## Paleotime

Seiko still makes a divers watch that might fit the bill. Can't remember whether these have a date feature. Also they might all be automatics at this point...But any Seiko dealer would be able to tell you or show you the catalog. That said: your money will go farther with a vintage option.


----------



## Tick Talk

mondodec said:


> Now two version of the JLC handwind that powered Vacheron and Audemars - the cals 1003












A small correction, Vacheron Constantin now makes their caliber 1003/3 in-house...Geneva Seal with solid gold plates and bridges!


----------



## TheJohnP

Check out this thread from the Affordables forum

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-unitas-6497-a-499642.html


----------



## Janne

OP, I do not understand your problem.
Most manufacturers make mechanical watches, they are everywhere.

Are you telling me you are unaware of mechanicals being manufactured today? You tell us that you want a wind-up watch, no batteries etc. Do not forget that you can get a mechanical movement with an automatic (rotor) winding. Those can be also hand wound.


----------



## James Haury

There are some Vostok Komandirskie hand crankers . I have also bought some handwind skeletons off of Deal extreme and have had good experiences with them.


----------

